# Podcast for Custom Apparel Startups



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

New podcast just for Apparel Decorators: CASPodcast.com Not too salesy, just a lot of decent information about getting into the business, marketing, sourcing, etc.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks. I'll take a listen.


----------



## clippernate34 (Dec 24, 2013)

I listened to episode 7 I thought it was pretty good overall.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

clippernate34 said:


> I listened to episode 7 I thought it was pretty good overall.


Same here. I listened to 7 and liked it as well. Thanks Mark and Mark for doing this. Plan to listen to the rest of them shortly.


----------

